

.99 cent domains on godaddy.com with code "love99" - gourneau

This is just a really good deal.  It is limited to 1 use per account, and for 1 year.  I am not making a commission or anything.  This is great impetus to make that little web app you were thinking about.  Combine the .99 cent domain with super cheap hosting at https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/ and you can have a web site for less than a cup of coffee.
======
martey
This is a good deal, but I think that Go Daddy's inclination to shut down
controversial websites makes it less attractive.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Daddy#Controversies>

